# Internet Banking



## Mike (Apr 23, 2017)

Do you use on-line banking and did your bank give you a
copy of "Trusteer Rapport Endpoint Protection"?

If so then you need to know that it won't work on the
latest version of Firefox (v53.0), they are working on
a repair and in the meantime suggest that when using
the on-line banking that you do so by using either the
Windows Browser, or the Google Chrome.

Mike.


----------



## Lon (Apr 23, 2017)

My one and only bank is On Line Only and I have been using it since 1990. My Investment Account also On Line Only. I have never had a problem with either one, nor with my one and only On Line Credit Card.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 23, 2017)

I don't use internet banking and I closed my internet investment account when they notified me that someone was trying to _hack_ my account.  I called and asked the rep about the hacking and he laughed at me, told me not to worry.  I asked him why they sent me a letter about it if I should not worry and he could not come up with an answer so I closed the online portion of the account.  Now I make two or three transactions each year by telephone.


----------



## AprilSun (Apr 23, 2017)

I pay all of my bills using online banking but I quit using "Trusteer Rapport Endpoint Protection" years ago. Now I use a program called Sandboxie and it does great!


----------



## AprilT (Apr 23, 2017)

Only time I go near the bank is when I need rolls of quarters and even now I found a solution to getting quarters without having to set foot near the bank, so, yes on-line banking all the way.


----------



## Deucemoi (Apr 23, 2017)

no online banking not even to get statements since my software is to old and dialup to slow. I use the tely phone to get account activity and pay bills with a check.


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 23, 2017)

First world problems


----------



## Steve LS (Apr 23, 2017)

My bank is a bricks and mortar establishment but I do most of my transactions online*.

*But that's not what you're asking I suspect.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 7, 2017)

Thanks MIke. I use Google Chrome all the time and use their incognito mode for when I go to sites for financial transactions and even my emails. Firefox has always crashed and I simply do not like Safari (I have a Mac).


----------



## Manatee (May 17, 2017)

I am old fashioned, if it ain't on line, they can't hack it.


----------

